# Cjc1295 im



## CG (May 24, 2012)

Decided to shoot some 1295 post workout right in da biceps (50mcg\arm) . Can't decide what's been causing all of this soreness, the 3x max r\p incline curls, or shooting in my biceps. Thoughts?

I'm inclined to believe it was the curls lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 24, 2012)

I would have to guess it's the curls as well.. lol.


----------



## moresize (May 24, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Decided to shoot some 1295 post workout right in da biceps (50mcg\arm) . Can't decide what's been causing all of this soreness, the 3x max r\p incline curls, or shooting in my biceps. Thoughts?
> 
> I'm inclined to believe it was the curls lol



my 2 cc....better off running MGF or IGF if you go IM injections


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 24, 2012)

moresize said:


> my 2 cc....better off running MGF or IGF if you go IM injections



???? Apples and oranges brother.. GHRP/GHRH injected IM has a slighlty higher bioavailability and absorbtion rate.  I don't get the logic that if you're injecting IM you may as well go with a completely different amino chain.


----------



## CG (May 24, 2012)

moresize said:


> my 2 cc....better off running MGF or IGF if you go IM injections



The im injection was just me testing out the cjc for post workout dosing. Cjc is where I want to be at.


----------



## CG (May 24, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> ???? Apples and oranges brother.. GHRP/GHRH injected IM has a slighlty higher bioavailability and absorbtion rate.  I don't get the logic that if you're injecting IM you may as well go with a completely different amino chain.



Gych!


----------



## TwisT (May 24, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> ???? Apples and oranges brother.. GHRP/GHRH injected IM has a slighlty higher bioavailability and absorbtion rate.  I don't get the logic that if you're injecting IM you may as well go with a completely different amino chain.




I think i love you


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 25, 2012)

TwisT said:


> I think i love you



haha.. I'll let my wife know there's some new competition. LOL


----------



## moresize (May 25, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> ???? Apples and oranges brother.. GHRP/GHRH injected IM has a slighlty higher bioavailability and absorbtion rate. I don't get the logic that if you're injecting IM you may as well go with a completely different amino chain.



-yes I know but he is injecting IM post workout in muscle worked...do you really think he is going to get more benfits doing this? 
-also using cjc1295 only.. not the best choice either 


my thoughts is that if you are going through the trouble of IM shots in muscles worked pre or post workout going with GHRP/GHRH will not yell better gains.


----------

